# Bars



## Overhauler (Mar 27, 2016)

Does anyone else think that the bars for sale are not off of the bike pictured before tear down ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORRINGTON-...859108?hash=item2eed3044a4:g:vL8AAOSwyjBW4cLF


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2016)

Yep, the bars for sale were not the same ones on the bike pictured.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 27, 2016)

no freakin way their the same. lol


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2016)

Bait and switch.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 28, 2016)

They sure rusted quick after removal! Haha!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 28, 2016)

Everything goes to crap when you part a bike out hahhah!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think the seller is using the bike as referenced example to the type of bike it applies to, not a bait and switch.

And inside of ebay I've gotten plenty bait and switch slams, they'll show ya one thing and send something different. This seller, even though has a history for _*Despicable*_ part outs, is showing the item correctly.


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 28, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> I think the seller is using the bike as referenced example to the type of bike it applies to, not a bait and switch.
> 
> And inside of ebay I've gotten plenty bait and switch slams, they'll show ya one thing and send something different. This seller, even though has a history for _*Despicable*_ part outs, is showing the item correctly.



You mean like under the description were it says "appear to have been in the process of being rechromed". Where at, where the grips were pulled off ?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 28, 2016)

Overhauler said:


> You mean like under the description were it says "appear to have been in the process of being rechromed". Where at, where the grips were pulled off ?





Yeah, one might think it was a typo and meant to say; "process of being un-chromed" However, considering it's in the state where before chroming you have to remove it first, in this case obviously, it hasn't completely rusted off yet and hence it's still in the process.


----------

